# My first Engine , frist Tiny and its a runner YAY!



## ewok (Jul 22, 2011)

Hey Everyone

Well after being a member on here for some time now and not built any thing i finaly pulled my finger out and made my frist engine ( tiny #23 ) .

Tiny looked like a great one to start on simple , small oh how i was worng , But i made it and it ran frist time! 
The low as i can get the air pessure is about 4-5 psi before it stops is this normal?

The only problem i have now is what to built next , Ive got the bug any idea's?

well here are a few photos hope you enjoy will add video of it running soon.

Cheers Nathan


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Jul 22, 2011)

Congratulations Nathan. It came out beautifully, especially for a first engine. Very nicely done. :bow: :bow:

-Bob


----------



## danstir (Jul 22, 2011)

Congratulations. It looks very nice. I have only built two small engines so far, and one was a wobbler. It also cuts out at about 4-5 psi, so in my opinion yours is doing fine.  :bow:


----------



## arnoldb (Jul 22, 2011)

Congratulations Nathan; Well Done; your Tiny looks great Thm:

For a newly built Tiny and your first attempt, 5-6 psi air pressure is just dandy.
Let the Tiny run for an hour or so on air and it will start to run at a lower pressure from running in. Also, getting the wobblers to run on low pressure depends a lot on the spring tension on the pivot; if you use a softer spring or adjust the spring so that it is just barely in compression, it will also run at lower pressures. When all comes together, it will easily run on breath pressure 

Kind regards, Arnold


----------



## ShedBoy (Jul 22, 2011)

Well done Nathan, feels good doesn't it to see something you have built work. 
Brock


----------



## dreeves (Jul 22, 2011)

Nathan, Great looking engine and base. A good next engine and easy one is the Rocker engine. If you search there have been many of them made. The plans are in the download area..

Dave


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jul 22, 2011)

> Tiny looked like a great one to start on simple , small oh how i was wrong


Looks can be deceiving. tiny engines are not necessarily easy. 



> But i made it and it ran first time!


Perseverance is a valuable virtue in this hobby.




> The low as i can get the air pressure is about 4-5 psi before it stops is this normal?



Normal ??? that is fantastic for an engine of that size . You should be proud not concerned. 


> The only problem i have now is what to built next , Ive got the bug any idea's?


Many choices out there. 
River Queen
Tin


----------



## Maryak (Jul 22, 2011)

Wow,

For a first effort.............bloody brilliant. :bow: :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## steamer (Jul 22, 2011)

Maryak  said:
			
		

> Wow,
> 
> For a first effort.............bloody brilliant. :bow: :bow: :bow:
> 
> ...



Ditto!

Dave


----------



## steamer (Jul 22, 2011)

Oh and by the way...Welcome!

Dave


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jul 23, 2011)

An intro in the welcome section would be a good thing. helps us get to know new members. A bit about yourself your shop etc. 
Tin


----------



## ewok (Jul 27, 2011)

Well thanks guys for all the great replys!

I have run tiny in today and and it now runs on a breath of air YAY! and it runs now on about 3 psi! so much beta 
when they run slow .

and thanks again guys!


----------



## gbritnell (Jul 27, 2011)

Great job on the first project. Now the world is open to you. If each engine is a little more complex than the first then the knowledge gets greater and greater. Keep up the good work.
gbritnell


----------



## ttrikalin (Jul 27, 2011)

Where did you find such a big apple? : 

Taking on the Tiny is more difficult than people think. Many have said you should tackle it after successfully building a larger one. This is one of the most beautiful Tiny's I've seen! Plus running on 3 PSI? 

Very nice.
Unqualified kudos.

take care, 
tom in MA


----------



## ewok (Aug 12, 2011)

hello all again.

had some spare time the other day so i have made a inlet pipe the feeds the air from the base .
And also finshed off the head as it was a bit big. sorry video is still coming.

here are a few pictures off the pipe.
















Cheers nathan


----------



## dsquire (Aug 12, 2011)

Nathan

Welcome to HMEM.

Great looking little engine. I like how you have plumbed the air into the base them into the engine. It kind of gives it a more finished look IMHO. Look forward to seeing the video when you have the time. :bow: :bow:

Cheers 

Don


----------



## ewok (Aug 16, 2011)

hey here is a video of my wee tiny running.

http://www.youtube.com/v/Uy0thWpBhB4?version=3&amp;hl=en_US


----------



## Shopguy (Aug 16, 2011)

Very nicely done "Tiny".  It's been a very popular engine amongst the group. Have wondered at times how many of us have built one over the years.
Ernie J


----------

